# Ok, so it's been a while.



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Long time no see heretics, been away from the boards a while now, interest in the hobby temporarily waned etc. etc. but, im back now! Even more importantly my interest in WHFB was recently rekindled and im looking at VC. 

How viable, and are they viable at all, are vampires under the 8th ed rules?


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome back.
We all get a bit burned out from time to time.

Glad that VC's are sparking your interests.

While I'm no expert at Vampire counts, I do know that they can make some of the most formidable and unit chewing lords/ heroes.

They have some nasty elite units and some pretty interesting ways of supporting them.

The "terrorgheist" is a very interesting concept. Not only does it add a LARGE monster to their army (larger than the warghulf) but it now has a very unique shooting phase. 
Something that VC's didn't have before.

More importantly, it shows GW's willingness to update armies in phases. With WD releases, some armies will (hopefully) get boosts, rather than wait for a new book. 


hobby note: the GW zombies look horrible. Check out Mantic's zombies. I have some sprues and they're fantastic.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

this terrorgheist sounds interesting, where would I find it's rules?


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Terrorgheist
From WD
Monster - Rare Choice

Cost - (A Black Coach plus a Sceptre de Noirot)
M6 WS3 BS0 S5 T6 W6 I3 A4 Ld 4

Special Rules: Death Shriek, Fly, Large Target, Regenerate (6+), Terror, Undead

Death Shriek -
A Death Shriek is a special attack that can be used against a single unit in the Shooting phase, even if the Terrorgheist has marched, charged, or is engaged in close combat. This attack has a range of 8" and needs line of sight to its target. If the Terrorgheist is engaged in combat, its Death Shriek may target a unit in base contact.

To resolve a Death Shriek, roll 2D6 and add the number of Wounds the Terrorgheist has left. For example, if a Terrorgheist had taken two wounds earlier in the game, its Death Shriek would equal a total score of 2D6+4. For each point by which this score exceeds the target unit's Leadership, the target suffers 1 wound with no armour saves allowed. A Death Shriek is a magical attack and wounds suffered from it are distributed as if from shooting.

Upgrades -
Infested: When a Terrorgheist with this upgrade is removed as a casualty, all units that were in base contact take 3D6 Strength 2 hits

Rancid Maw: Poisoned attacks (does not include Thunderstomp)


a large creature, 6+ regen (could be worse...) and tons of attacks (shooting, stomp etc)


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

GW is putting new rules in White Dwarf to make WD more valuable and important to rejuvenate sales of WD. 

VC is not longer as top tier and no longer as reliable as they were in 8th edition but are still above average and competitive. Until they update/revise points for skellies and cav, run with focus on ghoul core and grave guard horde. Magic heavy vamps seem to do best. Black coach can be good at times, especially if less magic-oriented. Still roles for wolves and birds for war machine hunting and interference/diversion tactics. A small ethereal unit can still be a pain with fewer characters and magic weapons taking in 8th edition. 

I would only run the terrorg in a war machine light environment and/or when assured of a lot of terrain that blocks cannons and stuff.


----------

